
Show HN: Timelite, a simple time tracking solution - overshard
https://github.com/overshard/timelite
======
overshard
This is something I've been casually working on here and there for a need I
had. I use a variety of project management solutions and they all track time
differently, some don't even track time at all, and it's sometimes not very
well implemented. I just wanted a way to track time quickly separate from my
project management system that I can then enter later to make sure my time is
accurate.

Hilariously, I've also used this for janky speed run time tracking while
gaming since you just hit enter and it keeps going, it's not very good at that
but it works...

------
ggcdn
This is pretty cool. We use some awful enterprise software for timesheets
(Deltek) and its frustrating enough that I only enter information once per
week. During the week I use my outlook calendar, creating events corresponding
to projects and hours worked.

A nice feature would be to export the Timelite log into an ical file or
directly into calendar.

~~~
lervag
Do you use Maconomy? If so, we're in the same boat (perhaps even company). Me
and a friend wrote a Python script that can automate some of the Maconomy
features such as submitting timesheets. I've personally integrated this with
my own journal system within Vim. Let me know if you're interested in learning
more about it (karl.yngve@lervag.net).

------
degenerate
You should add a confirmation to the "CLEAR" button. It's too easy to
accidentally wipe the whole log. It would also be nice to download the log as
CSV -- this can be done with pure JS.

~~~
paulintrognon
It's especially true when editing a tag. I thought I could cancel the editing
by clicking the cross button, instead it deleted the log.

~~~
overshard
Very good point here, that's definitely bad design on my part, I'll fix it.

------
sissbruecker
This looks very nice! I like the minimalism.

Somewhat off-topic, but where I work we don't need timesheets - so as an
_employee_ my main use-case for time tracking is actually to track my
overtime. However most services seem to focus on the _employer_ perspective -
which is probably a reasonable product strategy.

So does anyone know a good solution for overtime tracking? Currently I'm using
Nokotime in combination with a self-written node.js script that calculates my
overtime per week / in total. While I love Nokotimes' UI I would consider
switching if there was a tool/service that made the overtime thing easier.

------
StavrosK
> Where I work, VanNoppen Marketing
> ([https://www.vannoppen.co/](https://www.vannoppen.co/)), they let me code
> stuff on my free time and do whatever I want with it.

When you say "free time", do you mean "free time at work", or just in general?

~~~
overshard
Just in general, I've had jobs that "owned everything I thought of or created"
while working for that company. My currenty employer does that have such an
arcane policy which I am thankful for.

~~~
johnmarcus
why do i need to complete a captcha and run security scans to access your co
website? weird.

------
iudqnolq
I'm going the plug Clockify as a happy (unaffiliated) user. It's free for
small users, and has a good reason for how they make money anyway (it's just
advertising for them, they make their money from big customers like Google,
IBM, PwC). They have everything and the kitchen sink, but you don't have to
use it. For example, open an email or a Google calendar event or a Github
issue and they've added "start tracking a new task" inline.

[https://clockify.me/customers](https://clockify.me/customers)

~~~
overshard
Clockify is definitely a good solution, I have a larger project for group time
tracking that I'm working on called Timestrap
[https://github.com/overshard/timestrap/](https://github.com/overshard/timestrap/)
too.

The point of Timelite is to not compete with things like this but to be a
lightweight quick time tracking solution. It in no way is a Clockify
replacement, and if your entire company and development process goes through
Clockify then Timelite may be a useless tool for you.

~~~
iudqnolq
I use Clockify for personal stuff. Is Timelite competing with that?

~~~
overshard
Nope, not in any way. There's a use for larger solutions like Clockify even if
it's just personal stuff and not with a group. I just want a small timer with
a log sometimes though and that's what Timelite is for. Clockify is a
perfectly fine solution for that too if you need it's features.

~~~
iudqnolq
Cool. I know it can get annoying that people post competing things on Show HN.
Congrats on your project.

------
heeen2
Since I was procrastinating writing timesheets and it was hard to estimate the
hours worked weeks back from git commits, slack and Skype history, I hacked
thyme to recognize my screensaver/lockscreen, put it into crontab and now I
have visual logs about time my workstation was unlocked, which Windows were
active and can recreate the timesheets much more easily.

~~~
overshard
That's a pretty cool hack, would love to see some kind of write up on it!

------
bucket2015
That's pretty cool! This is pretty simple and minimalistic.

I've been working on my own different take on time tracking too
([https://maesure.com](https://maesure.com)) which asks you periodically what
you're doing and builds a picture of the day from that.

~~~
overshard
I thought about periodically asking what you're doing too but I'm not sure I
like the intrusion of it? Time tracking is definitely something people forget
about though and just let go from time to time.

------
based2
[https://github.com/davidecavestro/jttslite](https://github.com/davidecavestro/jttslite)

------
lazysheepherd
I find toggl convenient to use simple multi/project time tracking

[https://toggl.com](https://toggl.com)

Especially with it's desktop app

------
johnmarcus
wakatime has been my go to for this type of thing.

------
vladsanchez
Overkill. Use [https://timewarrior.net](https://timewarrior.net) instead.

~~~
wakatime
Timewarrior is overkill, an automatic background time tracker is even less
overhead.

~~~
vladsanchez
Really? What about a mind-reader!!? :-D

Timewarrior automatically tracks your time using _[start]_ [1] and _[stop]_
[2] commands. It also works like a _Stopwatch_ [3], no start command needed.

[1] [https://timewarrior.net/docs/timew-
start.1.html](https://timewarrior.net/docs/timew-start.1.html)

[2] [https://timewarrior.net/docs/timew-
stop.1.html](https://timewarrior.net/docs/timew-stop.1.html)

[3]
[https://timewarrior.net/docs/stopwatch.html](https://timewarrior.net/docs/stopwatch.html)

------
h13g
This is great--just what I was looking for

------
johnmarcus
i cant trust this based on your employers website - which can not be accessed
without a weird capthcha "Why do I have to complete a CAPTCHA? Completing the
CAPTCHA proves you are a human and gives you temporary access to the web
property." like, wtf? and you guys build websites? lol. no thanks.

~~~
gppk
I think this is actually a cloudflare thing
[https://community.cloudflare.com/t/getting-cloudflare-
capcha...](https://community.cloudflare.com/t/getting-cloudflare-capcha-on-
almost-every-website-i-visit-for-my-home-network-help/42534/3)

